# What are we all calling our little ones :)?



## Shannyxox

Hey im Shannon :):flow:! Im 31weeks pregnant, with a little boy :blue:, who im planning on calling Riley :) I love Mason also though! Not too sure on middle name yet.. What about you? What are you naming your LO's? :baby:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Hi I'm Chrissy :flow: I'm 36.5 weeks pregnant with a baby boy!

We are calling him Jace Christopher :cloud9: We might add another middle name but it's just up in the air right now.


----------



## KateyCakes

Riley's a lovely name. I have a daughter called Cadence :flower:


----------



## Shannyxox

Hello ahh not long too go now then :D Jace is lovely! Aww Christopher is on our list of middle names too as its my boyfriends name :) :flow:


----------



## Shannyxox

KateyCakes said:


> Riley's a lovely name. I have a daughter called Cadence :flower:

Your daughter is beautiful! :D Aww her name is gorgeous! If i was having a little girl i would have called her Maci :) x


----------



## kittycat18

Hello! My name is Chloé and I am 35+5 weeks pregnant with my little baby. I don't know the gender for certain but my reflexologist has predicted a :blue: I have chosen the names Elyh (pronounced Ee-lye) and Ethan for a little boy and, Scarlett and Lucia for a little girl. We are going to wait until our little one is born and when we find out the gender and see them for the first time, we are going to decide which name suits them the most out of the two we have chosen for each gender!

We aren't sure on middle names right now but I am sure it will come to us when our LO is actually here :flower: xx


----------



## Chrissy7411

Shannyxox said:


> Hello ahh not long too go now then :D Jace is lovely! Aww Christopher is on our list of middle names too as its my boyfriends name :) :flow:

Thank you! Riley is a cute name :flow: Awesome! It's my dads name, and I also love the way it sounds. It's such a beautiful boy name... I also think it makes a wonderful middle name!


----------



## Shannyxox

Hi Chloé :) There nice names, i think Ethan is lovely :) I will probably decide for definate on the middle name when my little man is here too :):flow: xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Shannyxox said:


> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> Riley's a lovely name. I have a daughter called Cadence :flower:
> 
> Your daughter is beautiful! :D Aww her name is gorgeous! If i was having a little girl i would have called her Maci :) xClick to expand...

Thank you :flower: Maci is a lovely name, goes snice with Riley for when you have another :haha:


----------



## emz_x

Ethan is the only name we could agree on for our LO so we're pretty confident he's going to be called that.


----------



## kittycat18

Shannyxox said:


> Hi Chloé :) There nice names, i think Ethan is lovely :) I will probably decide for definate on the middle name when my little man is here too :):flow: xx

Thank you very much sweetheart :hugs: I think we prefer Elyh though so we will see when our little one is actually here! x


----------



## Lexilove

KateyCakes said:


> Riley's a lovely name. I have a daughter called Cadence :flower:

I'm just wondering how do you pronounce Cadence? I've only seen it written but I'm sure it sounds pretty :)


----------



## Lexilove

Our little girl doesn't have a name yet but we have tons that we like. My favorites are Tallulah and Amity but I hate that Amity is a word and not just a name.


----------



## xSarahM

I'm expecting boy/girl twins and we've decided to call them Ledger Joshua +  Aoife (Ee-fa) Marya Noelle. The other names we chose were Noah Antony + Calliope (Cal-Aye-Oh-Pee) Maela Nina.


----------



## Lucy22

I'm expecting a girl and I'm very close to choosing. Just sorting out the third middle name, I *think* were finally set on the first name and first middle. It'll be a huge weight off my shoulders when this is sorted!

I'll update this when I choose. :haha:


----------



## KateyCakes

Lexilove said:


> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> Riley's a lovely name. I have a daughter called Cadence :flower:
> 
> I'm just wondering how do you pronounce Cadence? I've only seen it written but I'm sure it sounds pretty :)Click to expand...

It's pronounced _KAY-DENSE_ have alot of trouble with people pronouncing it _CAD-DENSE_ though + spelling it as Kaydence which I really don't like :dohh:


----------



## kittycat18

Every name I choose, my family take the piss out of. They said Elyh is a stupid name and Lucia is ridiculous and they will just call her Lucy. They also hated my suggestion Arabella and dad said "what the fucks that. you cant call a child that".... angry.com...


----------



## KateyCakes

kittycat18 said:


> Every name I choose, my family take the piss out of. They said Elyh is a stupid name and Lucia is ridiculous and they will just call her Lucy. They also hated my suggestion Arabella and dad said "what the fucks that. you cant call a child that".... angry.com...

Hey sweetheart, I know how you feel :thumbup: Most of my family said Cadence is a stupid name, mostly because they hadn't heard of it + wanted me to pick a common name for her, but if I called her Emma for example (No offence to Emma's :haha:) she'd be in school with like 100000 other Emma's if you get my idea.. :dohh:

I ignored them + still called her Cadence, now eveyone said she looks like a Cadence + couldn't imagine her having any other name. Go with your own instinct :hugs: x


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> Every name I choose, my family take the piss out of. They said Elyh is a stupid name and Lucia is ridiculous and they will just call her Lucy. They also hated my suggestion Arabella and dad said "what the fucks that. you cant call a child that".... angry.com...

I LOVE Arabella. I did consider Arabella Betty (But thats what Ryan from Eastenders named his daughter, and that put me off.) Brad veto'd it because he didnt want the kids at school to pick on her and call her "Arab".


----------



## Lucy22

kittycat18 said:


> Every name I choose, my family take the piss out of. They said Elyh is a stupid name and Lucia is ridiculous and they will just call her Lucy. They also hated my suggestion Arabella and dad said "what the fucks that. you cant call a child that".... angry.com...

I love Arabella, such a beautiful name! And the nicknames Ari/Bella are the cutest. I hate it when people pass comments on the names i like. Apparently I like Hill Billy names (Anabelle) and Chav names (Sienna), so I've just given up listening to my family & OH's family's stupid opinions.

I never got this stressed about naming Elena, it was so easy! :shrug:


----------



## Lucy22

kittycat18 said:


> Every name I choose, my family take the piss out of. They said Elyh is a stupid name and Lucia is ridiculous and they will just call her Lucy. They also hated my suggestion Arabella and dad said "what the fucks that. you cant call a child that".... angry.com...

Plus I just remembered, if you call her Lucia from the start (no nicknames for a while) it'll catch on and everyone else will too. I don't know how many times my mom said Elena's name would get shortened to Ellen (which made no sense, because we pronounce it El-ay-nuh), but because we didn't shorten it no one else it :D


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy22 said:


> I love Arabella, such a beautiful name! And the nicknames Ari/Bella are the cutest. I hate it when people pass comments on the names i like. Apparently I like Hill Billy names (Anabelle) and Chav names (Sienna), so I've just given up listening to my family & OH's family's stupid opinions.
> 
> I never got this stressed about naming Elena, it was so easy! :shrug:

I do not see Anabelle as a Hill Billy name at all? :wacko:
My family hate the name Ledger, but im in love with it, so stuff them all.
And i know they're going to hate Aoife :shrug: oh well. And they're going to be like "Why'd you give her two middle names?" and "Why the name 'Noelle'?" :dohh:


----------



## kittycat18

KateyCakes said:


> Hey sweetheart, I know how you feel :thumbup: Most of my family said Cadence is a stupid name, mostly because they hadn't heard of it + wanted me to pick a common name for her, but if I called her Emma for example (No offence to Emma's :haha:) she'd be in school with like 100000 other Emma's if you get my idea.. :dohh:
> 
> I ignored them + still called her Cadence, now eveyone said she looks like a Cadence + couldn't imagine her having any other name. Go with your own instinct :hugs: x

Sorry to hear about the problems with your family. That is the exact same reason why I don't want a common and popular name for my child but my mum keeps saying that by the time they get to school, the name I do chose will be common and popular anyway :shrug: I wanted something elegant and simple but nothing too modern or out there. There were a handful of names I really liked that my OH hated... I don't know. I don't want my family spelling and pronouncing babys name wrong!



xSarahM said:


> I LOVE Arabella. I did consider Arabella Betty (But thats what Ryan from Eastenders named his daughter, and that put me off.) Brad veto'd it because he didnt want the kids at school to pick on her and call her "Arab".

I love Italian names for girls because some of them are just so stunning. Arabella Marie was my favourite for a little girl but I just don't know...



Lucy22 said:


> I love Arabella, such a beautiful name! And the nicknames Ari/Bella are the cutest. I hate it when people pass comments on the names i like. Apparently I like Hill Billy names (Anabelle) and Chav names (Sienna), so I've just given up listening to my family & OH's family's stupid opinions.
> 
> I never got this stressed about naming Elena, it was so easy! :shrug:

I know how you feel :dohh: Family can be ridiculous at times... I said Eloise was a very popular name and my family were like "what the hell name is that. who would call their child louise its a trampy name" and I had to explain that it was pronounced Eh-Lois... they couldn't even pronounce it. My sister also reacted to the name Lucia with "ugh theres a fucking bitch at work called lucia. dont call her that its ugly" :growlmad:

Oh it was even worse when I said I loved Max for a middle name for Elyh. Mum, dad and my sister burst out laughing and starting barking and making dog jokes. It was very disheartening.


----------



## vinteenage

Kittycatt, why wouldn't you just use Eli?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hey girlies I love all of the names you've chosen so far! I love the idea of different names too as so many are getting to popular now. My mum said, listen to what you think and don't listen to no-one else, as she said she liked Autumn for me but everyone said it was silly, and she said she now regrets not listening to her instincts :wacko:
I lost my lil bean last month :cry: at 8w4days, but me and OH already picked out our names :blush:
We loved for a girl:

Enolah Grace (pronounced Ee-no-luh) 
Narlah Mae

And for a boy:
Alfie Lou (As OH wanted his brother Lewis, but we settled on Lou :dohh: )
Harley Skylar 
Theo Harley


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> Kittycatt, why wouldn't you just use Eli?

We considered it but I was worried people would pronounce it Ellie and low and behold, I showed it to my mum and she thought it was ellie and asked me why I would call my son by a girls name :dohh: Disastrous. So me and Conor talked about it and decided we preferred it spelt Elyh. That's not to say we will even use the name in the end...


----------



## vinteenage

kittycat18 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Kittycatt, why wouldn't you just use Eli?
> 
> We considered it but I was worried people would pronounce it Ellie and low and behold, I showed it to my mum and she thought it was ellie and asked me why I would call my son by a girls name :dohh: Disastrous. So me and Conor talked about it and decided we preferred it spelt Elyh. That's not to say we will even use the name in the end...Click to expand...

Oh thats funny! Eli's quite common here. Elyh makes me pause at how to say it, I never would have thought ee-lye.


----------



## smitsusan5

i have no idea on a girls name but if i have a boy weve decided on Lloyd Morgan-Daniel Stewart. 

Stewart being the last name, morgan is my grandads middle name which is also my brothers, daniel is OHs middle name and also OHs dads first name.


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> Oh thats funny! Eli's quite common here. Elyh makes me pause at how to say it, I never would have thought ee-lye.

It really isn't common here at all. I see names on here all the time that I have never even heard of. In all honesty, I had never heard of your sons name before joining this forum! :blush: And sometimes when the girls in Teenage Pregnancy post names I get sooo confused to what they are! My family are all pretty common names. Mums Ann, dads Martin, sisters Fiona, I am Chloe, my brother is Gléann (the irish spelling of Glen)... and then there are Patricias, Nualas, Deirdres, Nicoles, Emmas, Garys, Gavins, lot of Seans.... etc... all very boring :coffee:


----------



## Lexilove

I would have though Elyh would be pronounced something like Elijah.


----------



## vinteenage

^ Oh, what about Elijah and then use Eli as a nickname? That way the ee-lye pronunciation is more obvious?

I have a cousin named Fiona. :)


----------



## sequeena

Thomas Emlyn :flower:


----------



## Shannyxox

Lovely names girls :)
Aww try not to worry about what your family think if you have a name you love! Remember that its your baby :) Your there mummy/mommy soo you choose :):flow:xxx


----------



## Marlarky

If it's a boy, Aaden Joseph, and if it is a girl, Aatalia/Atalia Patricia Marie


----------



## AriannasMama

My lo is named Arianna Christina Marie


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shannyxox said:


> Hey im Shannon :):flow:! Im 31weeks pregnant, with a little boy :blue:, who im planning on calling Riley :) I love Mason also though! Not too sure on middle name yet.. What about you? What are you naming your LO's? :baby:

That's an adorable name :flower: I'm Skye, I'm 17 and 24 weeks pregnant with a little :blue: boy also and his name is going to be Azaria (az-uh-ry-uh) Noah Kingsang (king-sah-ng)


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> ^ Oh, what about Elijah and then use Eli as a nickname? That way the ee-lye pronunciation is more obvious?
> 
> I have a cousin named Fiona. :)

I honestly hate it. The only time I have ever heard of it was when that film lord of the rings came out :dohh: I think the most adventurous name I have ever heard someone call a child in our town was Óran or Francesca. I could never pronounce them and thought they were ridiculous :haha: Feel bad about it now though. They were just very out there names!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

My boys name is  Emerson Eric Plate and if lo is a girl we like either  Lydia Grace Plate or Leighton Grace Plate

I can't wait to find out what we are having!


----------



## vinteenage

Loves Emerson (especially on a boy!) and Lydia!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah :) i love it too my mom doesn't really like Lydia because she really got used to leighton but i love it!


----------



## jess181989

I like Neave Maria Finn for a girl and Isaac John Finn for a Boy. 

Although thats not set in stone yet- for girls I also like:- Jazz, Maisy, Amy, Evie, Ava and Cassidy

For boys I like- Noah, Harrison, Cameron, Connor, Alfie, Albert and James

So really I haven't made a decision at all!! haha 

xx


----------



## kimmy04

Girls! I am soo stuck for boys names and my little man is going to be here very soon. I like names that aren't extremely popular but not too wacky either. Can anyone give me ideas?

Thanks!!


----------



## syntaxerror

So far, he's "baby," "little boy," and "my womb monster."


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hmm what about emmett, julian, seth, elliott ? hmm if i think of anymore ill post..


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Ava :) Still can't get my head around calling her that inside me. Always 'she/her' and shamefully 'it' still D:


----------



## Lucy22

Hmmm, if my LO were a boy she would have been :

William, Henry, Harry, Aidan, Noah, Isaac, Beau, Alex, Elliot...

I'll try to think of more :D


----------



## LauraLoo86

Im having a girl. She is going to be called Ruby.


----------



## amy123xx

Our Little Boy Is Going To Be Called *Theo Symons*. 
We Cannot Wait To Meet Him! :happydance:

xx


----------



## vinteenage

kimmy04 said:


> Girls! I am soo stuck for boys names and my little man is going to be here very soon. I like names that aren't extremely popular but not too wacky either. Can anyone give me ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!

Well, my LO is Phineas Matthew and goes by "Finn".

We also tossed around Alasdair, Desmond, Emmett, Jasper and Augustin.


----------



## Lucy22

vinteenage said:


> kimmy04 said:
> 
> 
> Girls! I am soo stuck for boys names and my little man is going to be here very soon. I like names that aren't extremely popular but not too wacky either. Can anyone give me ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Well, my LO is Phineas Matthew and goes by "Finn".
> 
> We also tossed around Alasdair, Desmond, Emmett, Jasper and Augustin.Click to expand...

I love Phineas! Its sweet to me because I love names that are kind of "proper" iykwim, but still have adorable nicknames like Finn. :flower:

I really think if I was having a boy I'd have an easier time choosing a name :nope:


----------



## aidensxmomma

The names we have picked out for this LO are Jackson David-James and Seraphina Michelle. I'm pretty much set on our boys name but I'm not entirely sure on our girls name. I love Seraphina and so far it's the only name I've come across that I love, but my family doesn't really like it. Plus, I'm not sure what we're going to use for a middle name. 

Aiden Thomas and Madalynn Ann are the names of my other two kids. :thumbup:

I love names that can have a nickname, so that's even more of a reason I like the names we've chosen. Jack for Jackson and Sera for Seraphina...and everyone calls my daughter Mady. :)


----------



## HarlaHorse

Hi :flower: I'm Skye. I'm 27 weeks pregnant with a little girl.

We're naming her Lacey Shae :flow: we went through so many middle names though, middle names are so hard. For a boy we had Levi Reece (OH's name is Reece) and we had Lacey from the start. We originally had Lacey Jaye and my mum pointed out that Lacey was a girly name and Jaye made it sound boy-ish, which is true now that I think of it. I liked Lacey Myra but it was a toungeful, since her last names Middleton! Rileys a lovely name also :)


----------



## candicex

I love the name Riley! I'm considering it as a middle name for my LO. I've only chosen my girls first name so far which is going to be: Savannah i'm also considering Cadence for a middle name! I really want 2 middle names but it is so hard!


----------



## HollyMay

Named her Amelia. Love the name Riley. Though I like Mason too.


----------



## Elizax

I love Lexi or Evie for a girl and Jace or Kai for a boy :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

I've got Connor Ewan :cloud9:
I want to be pregnant again soooo bad that I've got names :haha:

Reuben Thomas
Ciaran David

Evie Maria
Addison Marie


----------



## Lexilove

Ruby Allison Summer.


----------



## Lucy22

Evelyn Juliet May :flower: Or Evie for short :D


----------



## OscarsMum2Be

helloo:) im katie:D im only 16 weeks, but i have already got a name the boyfriend wanted him to be called spike. not happening.
we eventually, after a lot of debating, decided on Oscar Alexander Hughes-Martin:)xx


----------



## YoungMummy08

I have a son called Joaquim pronounced wa keam and i am expecting a little girl we are naming her Kymarnii pronounced ki mar knee i love unique names lol x


----------



## AmberS

My baby boys name is Drake Standon Silva :) <3


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I love his name ^ :)


----------



## AmberS

Thank you :)


----------



## girlygirl:)

Our little girl is going to be called Efa :) Not sure about middle name yet, xx


----------



## Lucy22

girlygirl:) said:


> Our little girl is going to be called Efa :) Not sure about middle name yet, xx

Is Efa like the Irish name Aoife? Thats beautiful :flower: :D
xSarahM is naming one of her twins Aoife too! :thumbup:


----------



## maddie15

i like not so usual names so i named my dau Sheridan


----------



## girlygirl:)

Lucy22 said:


> girlygirl:) said:
> 
> 
> Our little girl is going to be called Efa :) Not sure about middle name yet, xx
> 
> Is Efa like the Irish name Aoife? Thats beautiful :flower: :D
> xSarahM is naming one of her twins Aoife too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

No it's welsh for Eve :) Pronounced eh-v-ah, I really like the name aoife aswell :) But I thought Aoife was irish?! lol xxx


----------



## girlygirl:)

Oh and btw Lucy22, your little girl is due on my bday :haha: xx


----------



## lucy_x

kittycat18 said:


> Every name I choose, my family take the piss out of. They said Elyh is a stupid name and Lucia is ridiculous and they will just call her Lucy. They also hated my suggestion Arabella and dad said "what the fucks that. you cant call a child that".... angry.com...



I LOVE arabella (I might call my new goat that :lol:) But i would DEFINATLY call my child that if i didnt already have the goat. and a child.... So i would defo call my next female child that (Sorry im rambling!)...

Lucia wont get shortened either my love. My dad always said that Amaris name would be shortened to Mari or ree.... Everyone either calls her Amari or by her nickname (nugget/nuggie she knows both).

And elyh is fab too :thumbup:


----------



## Shannyxox

Aww lovely names girls :D He was going to be called Mason for a long while so im still calling the bump 'Mason' even though hes more than likely going to be called Riley :flow:xxx


----------



## xSarahM

girlygirl:) said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girlygirl:) said:
> 
> 
> Our little girl is going to be called Efa :) Not sure about middle name yet, xx
> 
> Is Efa like the Irish name Aoife? Thats beautiful :flower: :D
> xSarahM is naming one of her twins Aoife too! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's welsh for Eve :) Pronounced eh-v-ah, I really like the name aoife aswell :) But I thought Aoife was irish?! lol xxxClick to expand...

Just saw this :blush:
Yeah, Aoife is Irish, although there is no Irish in my family at all :haha:


----------



## birdiex

We've come to the final decision of Ayanna for a girly, and Floyd for a boy.

I want Ayanna-Mrie Sara & Floyd Sebastian Dean but OH doesn't want middle names!

Ayanna means beautiful flower, Mrie is from the egyptian word 'Mry' which means beloved, and Sara is OH's sister that passed. Floyd we just love, Sebastian is my favourite ever & Dean is my grandpa's name that passed x


----------



## princess_x0

I love all these names, Aoife and Elyh and gorgeous.
My girls going to be called Loelle Riley Rose and for a boy I like Warren Jace :)


----------



## xSarahM

princess_x0 said:


> I love all these names, Aoife and Elyh and gorgeous.
> My girls going to be called Loelle Riley Rose and for a boy I like Warren Jace :)

Thank you :flow:
Love Loelle ;)


----------



## princess_x0

Thanks, had these names for years lol, will probably change when LO actually comes along lol


----------



## DollFaceJessi

My baby girl will be Lola Soleil Breenly.
Lola was my grandmas name, she always called me her sunshine.
So Soleil is french for sun.
And Breen means fairy circle and OH's grandpa was Lee so Breenly.


----------



## eviestar

Our litle girl is due 9th sept 2011 n will be called Honey-Leigh Iris :) x


----------



## vinteenage

eviestar said:


> Our litle girl is due 9th sept 2011 n will be called Honey-Leigh Iris :) x

Honey? :wacko: You do realize she won't be a baby forever, right? I can't picture calling a grown women "Honey", especially if she goes into a professional field!


----------



## Shansam

HarlaHorse said:


> Hi :flower: I'm Skye. I'm 27 weeks pregnant with a little girl.
> 
> We're naming her Lacey Shae :flow: we went through so many middle names though, middle names are so hard. For a boy we had Levi Reece (OH's name is Reece) and we had Lacey from the start. We originally had Lacey Jaye and my mum pointed out that Lacey was a girly name and Jaye made it sound boy-ish, which is true now that I think of it. I liked Lacey Myra but it was a toungeful, since her last names Middleton! Rileys a lovely name also :)



My brothers name is spelt so similar to "shae", its Shea:haha:
pronounced shay


----------



## trinaestella

lol wow i see a lot of bitchy comments :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

trinaestella said:


> lol wow i see a lot of bitchy comments :haha:

Mine's the only "bitchy" comment I see and I only said it because...I think life would be a bit hard being named Honey, really.


----------



## trinaestella

vinteenage said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol wow i see a lot of bitchy comments :haha:
> 
> Mine's the only "bitchy" comment I see and I only said it because...I think life would be a bit hard being named Honey, really.Click to expand...

LOOL. :rofl:


----------



## wanaBmummy

All your baby name choices are fab :D stick with them if you like them and don't worry what people say as they're your child, nobody elses. 

My mum was always told my name is a boys name - Stevie, although i am Stevie-louise and yes i did get a bit of stick growing up but i love my name and its me and i can't imagine being called anything else :D 

Also thought i'd throw in my names :D If we have a boy (when we actually get pregnant :haha:) he will be *Riley Scott* and if we have a girl she will be called *Sophia-may* x


----------



## syntaxerror

I sorta like Honey. Not something I'd name mine but not something that seems so out-there...as long as I think "honey = delicious food" instead of "honey = honey, please take out the kitty litter; it's your turn."


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I love how everyone has such "different" names. It's not like page after page of the same name repeated :haha:
my whole family keeps telling me I need to name him something besides Azaria because in their eyes it's hard to pronounce but I tell them to kiss my ass because I know damn well how to pronounce it and honestly unless you're really illiterate all you've got to do is sound it out! Lol. *Az-a-ria!* Hahahaha.
*girls don't listen to ANYONE telling you that you should choose a different name just because they don't like it or like how it's spelt! Name YOUR child what YOU want him or her to be named!*


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> I love how everyone has such "different" names. It's not like page after page of the same name repeated :haha:
> my whole family keeps telling me I need to name him something besides Azaria because in their eyes it's hard to pronounce but I tell them to kiss my ass because I know damn well how to pronounce it and honestly unless you're really illiterate all you've got to do is sound it out! Lol. *Az-a-ria!* Hahahaha.
> *girls don't listen to ANYONE telling you that you should choose a different name just because they don't like it or like how it's spelt! Name YOUR child what YOU want him or her to be named!*

No offence to your family, but how can you not pronounce Azaria? There are no silent letters or anything. I LOVE it.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I love how everyone has such "different" names. It's not like page after page of the same name repeated :haha:
> my whole family keeps telling me I need to name him something besides Azaria because in their eyes it's hard to pronounce but I tell them to kiss my ass because I know damn well how to pronounce it and honestly unless you're really illiterate all you've got to do is sound it out! Lol. *Az-a-ria!* Hahahaha.
> *girls don't listen to ANYONE telling you that you should choose a different name just because they don't like it or like how it's spelt! Name YOUR child what YOU want him or her to be named!*
> 
> No offence to your family, but how can you not pronounce Azaria? There are no silent letters or anything. I LOVE it.Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: 

:dohh: right?? Hahaha. Then my gma or dad will say it wrong and I turn bright red because honestly it pisses me off- I've only been saying it for yhe last MONTH everytime I talk to you and you ask me how to say it, once again!! :wacko: so now I just spell it out to them- like here stupid people.. Does this help you out??? *Az-uh-ry-uh*


----------



## vinteenage

I was saying it Uh-zare-ee-a until I saw your pronunciation! I much prefer Az-uh-rye-uh.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

vinteenage said:


> I was saying it Uh-zare-ee-a until I saw your pronunciation! I much prefer Az-uh-rye-uh.

Saying it Uh-Zare-Uh is much more, lol how do you say it, acceptable?! Lol I can see why someone might accedently say it like that if they'd never heard it. :rofl: but definitely not after hearing it about 100 times in 2 weeks.. :dohh: and thank you :flower: I like it Az-uh-ry-uh too!


----------



## emyandpotato

vinteenage said:


> eviestar said:
> 
> 
> Our litle girl is due 9th sept 2011 n will be called Honey-Leigh Iris :) x
> 
> Honey? :wacko: You do realize she won't be a baby forever, right? I can't picture calling a grown women "Honey", especially if she goes into a professional field!Click to expand...

It's actually pretty common in the UK :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Skyebo said:


> *girls don't listen to ANYONE telling you that you should choose a different name just because they don't like it or like how it's spelt! Name YOUR child what YOU want him or her to be named!*

I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).

I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.


----------



## xSarahM

vinteenage said:


> I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).
> 
> I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.

I agree to an extent. What about the name Aoife? It's our girls name and its pronounced Ee-fa. It's Irish and i did not want to change the original spelliung. I hate it when people spell Niamh like Neve. I know it might cause problems when she's learning to spell, but she'll over come it.


----------



## emyandpotato

My LO be Rory or Willow, though we keep calling my bump Rory by accident cos we're convinced it's a little boy.


----------



## xSarahM

emyandpotato said:


> And as for my LO, it'll be Rory or Willow, though we keep calling my bump Rory by accident cos we're convinced it's a little boy.

Really lovely names!
My cousins called Willow, and when we were younger she told us all that she was called Willow because she was born in a Willow Tree. We all believed her :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

vinteenage said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> *girls don't listen to ANYONE telling you that you should choose a different name just because they don't like it or like how it's spelt! Name YOUR child what YOU want him or her to be named!*
> 
> I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).
> 
> I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.Click to expand...


Well I think what YOU want to name your child should be YOUR choice. I don't care if it's Hitler or Asshole, if YOU *honesty* want your child to have that name I think you should name them that. My aunt was named Wendy- always got made fun of because it was from Peter pan, but it's _her_ name and it fits her so I think it's all about how you wear it. I could walk around all day with the name Fish and people making fun of it etc but if you hold your head high and not let people get to you then the name works. Even if it's not a "name".
I agree I'd never in a million years name my child Hitler etc but if it floats your boat then go for it.


----------



## Lexilove

Baby name websites can be horrible with "made up" names. No one should call their child Cinderella, Connecticut or Shrek, all real examples from a baby name website.


----------



## emyandpotato

xSarahM said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> And as for my LO, it'll be Rory or Willow, though we keep calling my bump Rory by accident cos we're convinced it's a little boy.
> 
> Really lovely names!
> My cousins called Willow, and when we were younger she told us all that she was called Willow because she was born in a Willow Tree. We all believed her :dohh:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: Glad when people say they like the names because me and OH have gotten so many nasty comments from our families about them. Must be an age thing because all of our friends seem to like them.


----------



## trinaestella

Honey reminds me of the movie, and that chick off Eastenders.


----------



## Lexilove

Skyebo said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> *girls don't listen to ANYONE telling you that you should choose a different name just because they don't like it or like how it's spelt! Name YOUR child what YOU want him or her to be named!*
> 
> I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).
> 
> I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I think what YOU want to name your child should be YOUR choice. I don't care if it's Hitler or Asshole, if YOU *honesty* want your child to have that name I think you should name them that. My aunt was named Wendy- always got made fun of because it was from Peter pan, but it's _her_ name and it fits her so I think it's all about how you wear it. I could walk around all day with the name Fish and people making fun of it etc but if you hold your head high and not let people get to you then the name works. Even if it's not a "name".
> I agree I'd never in a million years name my child Hitler etc but if it floats your boat then go for it.Click to expand...

Weird fact, I'm not trying to usurp your point( I think it's very valid) but I learned today that it's actually illegal to name your child Hitler in many countries under obscenity laws :shrug: just thought that was interesting.


----------



## trinaestella

vinteenage said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> *girls don't listen to ANYONE telling you that you should choose a different name just because they don't like it or like how it's spelt! Name YOUR child what YOU want him or her to be named!*
> 
> I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).
> 
> I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.Click to expand...

I agree, but if she likes the name then it's not really our place to say:dohh: I doubt she cares about what people over the internet think anyway lool.


----------



## emyandpotato

Lexilove said:


> Baby name websites can be horrible with "made up" names. No one should call their child Cinderella, Connecticut or Shrek, all real examples from a baby name website.

I was reading an American list of baby names and 78th most popular was 'Baby' :haha:

Do see the appeal cos of Dirty Dancing but I can't imagine actually going through with it and naming your child that.


----------



## xSarahM

trinaestella said:


> Honey reminds me of the movie, and *that chick off Eastenders*.

I was going to say that, but didnt want to sound silly :blush:


----------



## MommaBear90

We're going with Maci Ann. I really liked Maci Rose and Rose is OH's grandma's name but I was a little selfish and wanted to give her my middle name, Ann. 

If she were a boy she would have been Chase Richard. 

Lovely names, ladies. A lot of them are so unique.


----------



## xSarahM

emyandpotato said:


> Thank you :flower: Glad when people say they like the names because me and OH have gotten so many nasty comments from our families about them. Must be an age thing because all of our friends seem to like them.

You wouldnt believe the crap i got for choosing Ledger. But screw 'em!
If im honest, i prefer the spelling Rauridh for Rory, but i think im always alone there :dohh:


----------



## Lexilove

emyandpotato said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Baby name websites can be horrible with "made up" names. No one should call their child Cinderella, Connecticut or Shrek, all real examples from a baby name website.
> 
> I was reading an American list of baby names and 78th most popular was 'Baby' :haha:
> 
> Do see the appeal cos of Dirty Dancing but I can't imagine actually going through with it and naming your child that.Click to expand...

Personally I think naming your child Baby is so lazy haha it's like calling your dog puppy.


----------



## xSarahM

emyandpotato said:


> I was reading an American list of baby names and 78th most popular was 'Baby' :haha:
> 
> Do see the appeal cos of Dirty Dancing but I can't imagine actually going through with it and naming your child that.

I have a cousin called "Minxi". She hates it, her mum regrets it, and she got so much stick for it. She got named it cause when she was born her mum and dad called her a 'Little Minx' and they wanted to call her Elsie all the way through their pregnancy she was going to be Elsie Isabella Ricci. But when she was born, she apparently did 'suit' Elsie, and as they always called her Minx/Minxi, they decided her name would be Minxi Elsie Isabella Ricci.

Shes talked plenty of times about legally changing her name.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

> Weird fact, I'm not trying to usurp your point( I think it's very valid) but I learned today that it's actually illegal to name your child Hitler in many countries under obscenity laws just thought that was interesting.

:rofl: my brother and I were just talking about this actually!! :dohh: how in I guess a lot of areas there are a law against it. I actually found the name Hitler on a baby name list!! I about shit!!
And I saw that baby was really common too?! Strange and definitely not for me- but to each his own :flower:


----------



## Lexilove

Actually no, I stand corrected here is the laziest thing you can ever call your child:

Spoiler
Abcde
 Babynames.com under the American section, the "meaning" of Abcde is the first five letters of the alphabet :dohh:


----------



## trinaestella

xSarahM said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower: Glad when people say they like the names because me and OH have gotten so many nasty comments from our families about them. Must be an age thing because all of our friends seem to like them.
> 
> You wouldnt believe the crap i got for choosing Ledger. But screw 'em!
> If im honest, i prefer the spelling Rauridh for Rory, but i think im always alone there :dohh:Click to expand...

LOOL Rauridh for Rory, well it's not what I would choose but as long as you like it and you make sure that kid doesn't grow up with no trouble then it's all good.

I remember my brother was going to name his daughter Miah Gumms-Black because his last name is Gumms and his ex's name is Black, lol. But they had to change it and use the mother's last name because she would have been teased.:haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

xSarahM said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower: Glad when people say they like the names because me and OH have gotten so many nasty comments from our families about them. Must be an age thing because all of our friends seem to like them.
> 
> You wouldnt believe the crap i got for choosing Ledger. But screw 'em!
> If im honest, i prefer the spelling Rauridh for Rory, but i think im always alone there :dohh:Click to expand...

Ooh no it's my friend's middle name and he keeps trying to persuade me to use it but it's Welsh isn't it? And I'm not Welsh so it seems a little weird. Plus I'd confuse myself on the spelling :haha:

Ledger sounds like the kind of name a boy would feel really cool having lol. It's cute, ignore them :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lexilove said:


> Actually no, I stand corrected here is the laziest thing you can ever call your child:
> 
> Spoiler
> Abcde
> Babynames.com under the American section, the "meaning" of Abcde is the first five letters of the alphabet :dohh:

:dohh: I wonder if someone had HONESTLY named their child that?!


----------



## trinaestella

Skyebo said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Actually no, I stand corrected here is the laziest thing you can ever call your child:
> 
> Spoiler
> Abcde
> Babynames.com under the American section, the "meaning" of Abcde is the first five letters of the alphabet :dohh:
> 
> :dohh: I wonder if someone had HONESTLY named their child that?!Click to expand...


Now that's just child abuse.. *quickly googles if any one named their child Abcde*


----------



## xSarahM

trinaestella said:


> LOOL Rauridh for Rory, well it's not what I would choose but as long as you like it and you make sure that kid doesn't grow up with no trouble then it's all good.
> 
> I remember my brother was going to name his daughter Miah Gumms-Black because his last name is Gumms and his ex's name is Black, lol. But they had to change it and use the mother's last name because she would have been teased.:haha:

Rauridh is an actually spelling. I went to a school with a boy who spelt his name like that. And imagine growing up with that last name. That would have been traumatic!





emyandpotato said:


> Ooh no it's my friend's middle name and he keeps trying to persuade me to use it but it's Welsh isn't it? And I'm not Welsh so it seems a little weird. Plus I'd confuse myself on the spelling :haha:
> 
> Ledger sounds like the kind of name a boy would feel really cool having lol. It's cute, ignore them :flower:


I thought it was Irish? Maybe its Welsh. I'm not certain. Aoife's Irish, and i know thats going to confuse people. My brother will never be able to spell it :dohh:

And thank you. I was certain i was going to name my future little boy Ledger from before i fell pregnant :flow:


----------



## trinaestella

Look what I found https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080927202557AAm4R8t :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

xSarahM said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).
> 
> I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.
> 
> I agree to an extent. What about the name Aoife? It's our girls name and its pronounced Ee-fa. It's Irish and i did not want to change the original spelliung. I hate it when people spell Niamh like Neve. I know it might cause problems when she's learning to spell, but she'll over come it.Click to expand...

Oh no, to me that's entirely different! That's a legitimate name with the original spelling (I LOVE Gaelic names, with their original spelling).

I'm talking about people who take names with a correct spelling and...ruin them. I know a girl (not on here) with a daughter named 'Aerieanya'. Yes, that is supposed to be Arianna. It seems pointless and...dumb to me, as well as a pain in the ass for the child!


----------



## Lexilove

Skyebo said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Actually no, I stand corrected here is the laziest thing you can ever call your child:
> 
> Spoiler
> Abcde
> Babynames.com under the American section, the "meaning" of Abcde is the first five letters of the alphabet :dohh:
> 
> :dohh: I wonder if someone had HONESTLY named their child that?!Click to expand...

I really hope not! babynames.com has a truly horrible American/made up section. It includes the "names" Abcde, Pooh, Shazzwa and Snookie :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

xSarahM yeah maybe it is Irish, something Celtic in origin anyway!


----------



## xSarahM

trinaestella said:


> Look what I found https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080927202557AAm4R8t :haha:

I love the comments that say, "your child is not an alphabet." and "How about YOU call her Abcde and everyone else calls her Sarah." :rofl::rofl:


Oh and, "If you have a son you can name him 12345."


----------



## oOskittlesOo

trinaestella said:


> Look what I found https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080927202557AAm4R8t :haha:

:dohh: Noooooo!!!! :nope:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lexilove said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Actually no, I stand corrected here is the laziest thing you can ever call your child:
> 
> Spoiler
> Abcde
> Babynames.com under the American section, the "meaning" of Abcde is the first five letters of the alphabet :dohh:
> 
> :dohh: I wonder if someone had HONESTLY named their child that?!Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope not! babynames.com has a truly horrible American/made up section. It includes the "names" Abcde, Pooh, Shazzwa and Snookie :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: oh my gosh... :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

vinteenage said:


> Oh no, to me that's entirely different! That's a legitimate name with the original spelling (I LOVE Gaelic names, with their original spelling).
> 
> I'm talking about people who take names with a correct spelling and...ruin them. I know a girl (not on here) with a daughter named 'Aerieanya'. Yes, that is supposed to be Arianna. It seems pointless and...dumb to me, as well as a pain in the ass for the child!

Oh yeah, i hate that!
I know a girl who named her daughter Lybbe (Libby).


----------



## Lexilove

trinaestella said:


> Look what I found https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080927202557AAm4R8t :haha:

hahahahahaha that is not the way you pronounce abcde haha. At least the majority of people were against it :)


----------



## trinaestella

Lexilove said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Look what I found https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080927202557AAm4R8t :haha:
> 
> hahahahahaha that is not the way you pronounce abcde haha. At least the majority of people were against it :)Click to expand...

LOL:rofl: however you pronounce it, it is ridiculous, that poor child will find it hard to get a job that will actually take it serious *smh*


----------



## xSarahM

Wow, you Americans have some strange name preferences! :haha:


----------



## Lexilove

trinaestella said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Look what I found https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080927202557AAm4R8t :haha:
> 
> hahahahahaha that is not the way you pronounce abcde haha. At least the majority of people were against it :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL:rofl: however you pronounce it, it is ridiculous, that poor child will find it hard to get a job that will actually take it serious *smh*Click to expand...

I can't even imagine being called abcde :nope: so many people will think she's lying when she says it.


----------



## vinteenage

xSarahM said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, to me that's entirely different! That's a legitimate name with the original spelling (I LOVE Gaelic names, with their original spelling).
> 
> I'm talking about people who take names with a correct spelling and...ruin them. I know a girl (not on here) with a daughter named 'Aerieanya'. Yes, that is supposed to be Arianna. It seems pointless and...dumb to me, as well as a pain in the ass for the child!
> 
> Oh yeah, i hate that!
> I know a girl who named her daughter Lybbe (Libby).Click to expand...


:wacko:

I'm not a fan of many of the trendy names popping up in the US, at all, like I literally cringe when I see them used.


----------



## Lexilove

xSarahM said:


> Wow, you Americans have some strange name preferences! :haha:

haha on behalf of all Americans I will say that the majority of us do not name our children Snookie or Laksawnahasa :)


----------



## xSarahM

Lexilove said:


> haha on behalf of all Americans I will say that the majority of us do not name our children Snookie or Laksawnahasa :)

I bet they were secretly on your short list!


----------



## Lexilove

xSarahM said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> haha on behalf of all Americans I will say that the majority of us do not name our children Snookie or Laksawnahasa :)
> 
> I bet they were secretly on your short list!Click to expand...

Oh definitely it came between Ruby Allison Summer and Snookie La'shaniqua Candylicious :winkwink:

https://www.2babynames.com/ghetto-names.shtml whyyy :nope:


----------



## xSarahM

Lexilove said:


> Oh definitely it came between Ruby Allison Summer and Snookie La'shaniqua Candylicious :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.2babynames.com/ghetto-names.shtml whyyy :nope:

:haha: that actually made me laugh loads!
I've decided i prefer this name better than Aoife: Babaganoosh.. Sorry baby girl!

Urgh, i hate names with apostrophes in it.


----------



## xXerinXx

Our boy name is Noah Christopher and our girl name is Cadence Evelyn. 
I can't wait to find out what we're having!!!


----------



## trinaestella

xSarahM said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Oh definitely it came between Ruby Allison Summer and Snookie La'shaniqua Candylicious :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.2babynames.com/ghetto-names.shtml whyyy :nope:
> 
> :haha: that actually made me laugh loads!
> I've decided i prefer this name better than Aoife: Babaganoosh.. Sorry baby girl!
> 
> Urgh, i hate names with apostrophes in it.Click to expand...

LOL I think every one will look down on me for this. ughh.. but yeah, before I got pregnant I always wanted a ghetto middle name for my daughter. I was thinking L'chae. (l'shay) I still like it, but I wouldn't choose it for her.:nope:


----------



## Lexilove

xSarahM said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Oh definitely it came between Ruby Allison Summer and Snookie La'shaniqua Candylicious :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.2babynames.com/ghetto-names.shtml whyyy :nope:
> 
> :haha: that actually made me laugh loads!
> I've decided i prefer this name better than Aoife: Babaganoosh.. Sorry baby girl!
> 
> Urgh, i hate names with apostrophes in it.Click to expand...

haha same :) personally I love Babaganoosh :winkwink: but for my next child I've already picked out FunKay JaBreezy Nyquila 

I sense a theme on this website, it seems like all you need to do is take a word and add "A" to the end like Nyquil + A = Nyquila 

Or my own invention :) Heroin + A + Apostrophe = Her'oina 

Gorgeous! :winkwink:


----------



## xSarahM

Lexilove said:


> haha same :) personally I love Babaganoosh :winkwink: but for my next child I've already picked out FunKay JaBreezy Nyquila
> 
> I sense a theme on this website, it seems like all you need to do is take a word and add "A" to the end like Nyquil + A = Nyquila
> 
> Or my own invention :) Heroin + A + Apostrophe = Her'oina
> 
> Gorgeous! :winkwink:

That just made me think Heroin Addict :shy:


----------



## xSarahM

xXerinXx said:


> Our boy name is Noah Christopher and our girl name is Cadence Evelyn.
> I can't wait to find out what we're having!!!

When will you be finding out? + What are you hoping for?


----------



## birdiex

vinteenage said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).
> 
> I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.
> 
> I agree to an extent. What about the name Aoife? It's our girls name and its pronounced Ee-fa. It's Irish and i did not want to change the original spelliung. I hate it when people spell Niamh like Neve. I know it might cause problems when she's learning to spell, but she'll over come it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, to me that's entirely different! That's a legitimate name with the original spelling (I LOVE Gaelic names, with their original spelling).
> 
> I'm talking about people who take names with a correct spelling and...ruin them. I know a girl (not on here) with a daughter named 'Aerieanya'. Yes, that is supposed to be Arianna. It seems pointless and...dumb to me, as well as a pain in the ass for the child!Click to expand...

I've just tried saying it with an accent, and it sounds sort-of okay for Arianna.. Is that my bad accent?


----------



## vinteenage

birdiex said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).
> 
> I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.
> 
> I agree to an extent. What about the name Aoife? It's our girls name and its pronounced Ee-fa. It's Irish and i did not want to change the original spelliung. I hate it when people spell Niamh like Neve. I know it might cause problems when she's learning to spell, but she'll over come it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, to me that's entirely different! That's a legitimate name with the original spelling (I LOVE Gaelic names, with their original spelling).
> 
> I'm talking about people who take names with a correct spelling and...ruin them. I know a girl (not on here) with a daughter named 'Aerieanya'. Yes, that is supposed to be Arianna. It seems pointless and...dumb to me, as well as a pain in the ass for the child!Click to expand...
> 
> I've just tried saying it with an accent, and it sounds sort-of okay for Arianna.. Is that my bad accent?Click to expand...

It does sound like it, but its impossible to spell and looks silly!


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> I've just tried saying it with an accent, and it sounds sort-of okay for Arianna.. Is that my bad accent?

I think the point is that people are just toying with spellings that dont really need to be changed?


----------



## birdiex

vinteenage said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I have to say, I disagree with this. If a name has a blatant chance of causing your child ridicule or embarrassment? It shouldn't be used. Would Hitler, Devil, Satan, or Sexy be an appropriate name? Nope. Similar, certain spellings can make life hard as they're CONTINUALLY having them misspelled (which can cause trouble, legally too) or awful pronunciations (obviously, everyone gets they're name mispronounced but it'd be awful to have people constantly tripping over your name).
> 
> I'll admit I'm a super name snob, but I think it's with good reason. Not all "names" are names.
> 
> I agree to an extent. What about the name Aoife? It's our girls name and its pronounced Ee-fa. It's Irish and i did not want to change the original spelliung. I hate it when people spell Niamh like Neve. I know it might cause problems when she's learning to spell, but she'll over come it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, to me that's entirely different! That's a legitimate name with the original spelling (I LOVE Gaelic names, with their original spelling).
> 
> I'm talking about people who take names with a correct spelling and...ruin them. I know a girl (not on here) with a daughter named 'Aerieanya'. Yes, that is supposed to be Arianna. It seems pointless and...dumb to me, as well as a pain in the ass for the child!Click to expand...
> 
> I've just tried saying it with an accent, and it sounds sort-of okay for Arianna.. Is that my bad accent?Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound like it, but its impossible to spell and looks silly!Click to expand...

Oh, that's me reading it wrong.. I thought you meant it was pronounced Aerieanya, but spelt Arianna. Now I get what you mean :dohh: I hate people that change spellings, especially when people anglicize gaelic/irish names.

I was at work the other day, and some woman was calling her daughter 'Nee-am'. I can only imagine that as the incorrect pronunciation of Niamh. I was like, seriously? :wacko:


----------



## xXerinXx

xSarahM said:


> xXerinXx said:
> 
> 
> Our boy name is Noah Christopher and our girl name is Cadence Evelyn.
> I can't wait to find out what we're having!!!
> 
> When will you be finding out? + What are you hoping for?Click to expand...

We'll hopfully be finding out at my next scan in about 2 weeks or so. I'm hoping for a boy, but OH is hoping for a girl. We'll both be happy with either though. :cloud9:


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:



> It does sound like it, but its impossible to spell and looks silly!

Oh, that's me reading it wrong.. I thought you meant it was pronounced Aerieanya, but spelt Arianna. Now I get what you mean :dohh: I hate people that change spellings, especially when people anglicize gaelic/irish names.

I was at work the other day, and some woman was calling her daughter 'Nee-am'. I can only imagine that as the incorrect pronunciation of Niamh. I was like, seriously? :wacko:[/QUOTE]

I love you two girls for saying you love Gaelic names.
I just know my family are going to hate Aoife :growlmad:


----------



## xSarahM

xXerinXx said:


> We'll hopfully be finding out at my next scan in about 2 weeks or so. I'm hoping for a boy, but OH is hoping for a girl. We'll both be happy with either though. :cloud9:

Wow, a boy hoping for a girl, thats rare :haha:
Good luck at your scan. Hope baby co-operates! :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

I know an Aoife! One of her parents is from Ireland and all her siblings have very Irish names, too, including a Ruaidhri!


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> It does sound like it, but its impossible to spell and looks silly!
> 
> Oh, that's me reading it wrong.. I thought you meant it was pronounced Aerieanya, but spelt Arianna. Now I get what you mean :dohh: I hate people that change spellings, especially when people anglicize gaelic/irish names.
> 
> I was at work the other day, and some woman was calling her daughter 'Nee-am'. I can only imagine that as the incorrect pronunciation of Niamh. I was like, seriously? :wacko:Click to expand...

I love you two girls for saying you love Gaelic names.
I just know my family are going to hate Aoife :growlmad:[/QUOTE]

I looove those names, I loved Saoirse, Roisin, Aoife, Caoimhe & Niamh, and Oisin for a boy. OH hates them, because he can't pronounce them :(


----------



## xSarahM

vinteenage said:


> I know an Aoife! One of her parents is from Ireland and all her siblings have very Irish names, too, including a Ruaidhri!

I know 1 Aoife. She was telling me about her University interview, one of the men said something like, "Wow, thats alot of vowels." and she replied with, "Yeah, if i only had U, i'd be complete." and then went bright red because she didnt realise how much it sounded like a chat-up line :haha:


----------



## Lucy22

It bugs the hell out of me when people change spellings to be cool :coffee:

My neighbor is naming her daughter Lucy, but she's spelling it "Lewseigh" :dohh:

Or Psymanthaiye .. I never would have guessed that was Samantha :nope:

I'm a bit of a name snob too, there are so many names I love but I'll never use cause they're too popular :shrug:

But yeah, I'm open to almost anything unless its purposely spelled wrong.
Bugs the hell out of me :haha:


ETA : I should add that original spellings ie. Aoife are beautiful and that those versions are much better than the anglicised ones. My favorite name of all time is a Gaelic/Irish name, 
Róisín (it means "little rose" :cloud9:) but OH veteod it :(


----------



## girlygirl:)

xsarahm - after reading up on Aoife as a baby name, I've found that my babies name Efa is basically the welsh version and it's pronnounced exactly the same :)


----------



## xSarahM

girlygirl:) said:


> xsarahm - after reading up on Aoife as a baby name, I've found that my babies name Efa is basically the welsh version and it's pronnounced exactly the same :)

I thought it would be prounounced very close if not the same.
Lovely name you've chosen ;)


----------

